

Fire your banker. Hire your mom. - DanielTrustLeaf
https://medium.com/on-small-businesses/fbaa76352863

======
ansontl
This is a good way to get started with help from friends and family. Almost
everyone already does this in some ways, it's good to have a formal process to
protect both parties' interest and the relationships.

